# movin forward on chest..updated pics



## chippin-in (Mar 12, 2012)

This is what I got done today with a little time in the shop. I also got some badly needed clean-up done. 

I went with the bubinga on the top and bottom and walnut in the center. I may go with walnut straight keys in the lid corners...not sure yet. I also got all the feet cut out, still need to sand them to final shape.

I posted pics of the first foot and the second design also. Which do you like better.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 12, 2012)

*RE: movin forward on chest*

Looking good! I like the first foot better I think, but they're both nice!


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 13, 2012)

Some of the walnot is very light. I hope that when i put the sanding sealer and finish on it, will darken.

[attachment=2959]
[attachment=2960]
[attachment=2961]
[attachment=2962]


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice! Can't wait to see it complete!


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 14, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Very nice! Can't wait to see it complete!



Me too!!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking good Robert. Test right now to see if the walnut splines will darken. If they do not darken as well as the rest of them or to your satisfaction, re-mount the jig and rout them out (Be sure to orient the 1° taper in the same direction as you did the first time!). 

They may darken evenly but apply some finish to them now and see, because it's better to do a little extra work now before you have applied the final finishing only to discover you do not like the variation in contrast.


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Kevin. I wetted them with a little water and they darkened well. Hopefully the finish will do the same. I may put some sanding sealer on them and see how it looks. Will that work?

BTW, if I havent said it before, that jig is awesome!!!

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> .... I may put some sanding sealer on them and see how it looks. Will that work?
> ..



I would think sanding sealer will prevent any further darkening over what the sealer itself accomplishes. I am an anti-stain advocate but here's one of those rare cases where I might try to darken all the splines uniformly with stain and then use sanding sealer then begin the finish process but that's just from my own self-taught school of learning this may not be something a pro would advise. 


:i_dunno:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 14, 2012)

I "think" it will be fine like it is-but when I am in doubt I wipe it with mineral spirits and while it is wet you have a very good idea what it will look like finished.


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 14, 2012)

I have the scraps I cut off. Ill experiment. 

Thanks


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 16, 2012)

I experimented with a piece of scrap using some walnut stain I had. The color tone was a little different. I'm afraid it will look out of place or too different if I use it. I also used mineral spirits to see...it wasnt too bad. I think I will just go with what I have and however it comes out, well, thats how it comes out. 

I thought about redoing the two that are the lightest, but I usually screw stuff up when I do that :dash2:. So Ill go forward from here. Just not sure when Ill get to finish it completely. I will post pics when done.

Thanks for the ideas and opinions.

Robert


----------

